# jboss5 start/stop not working



## horstL (Feb 6, 2010)

hello,
i have a question on jboss5 port ver 5.1 the start/stop is not working, the pidfile is not written correct because the 
`pgrep -U www -f org.jboss.Main` does not find anything...

my system freebsd 7.2 diablo jdk 1.6

with `ps -faux` i see 

```
11433  ??  IJ     2:44.49 [java]    // this is the jboss running
```

add info: all is running inside a jail!!

how could i fix / or could it be fixed?

thanx for answer
br horst


----------



## horstL (May 2, 2010)

*SOLVED jboss5 start/stop not working*

solved my own problem,

if ps -faux is not showing org.jboss.Main (only [java])
its because of the 
kern.ps_arg_cache_limit: 256  which is to less if you have a lot of
vmwargs for the jboss/or java app

therefore set at least to 

```
sysctl kern.ps_arg_cache_limit=1024
kern.ps_arg_cache_limit: 256 -> 1024
```

in the base system of the freebsd / in the jail its also set (if you try
to set in the jail you get an Operation not permitted exception)

NOW the pgrep detects the org.jboss.Main and pid is correct written =>
start and stop is working...

thanx for help ;-)


horst


----------

